# Totally Stumped



## LazerB (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi all,

Very mechanical guy that is totally befuddled, I have a RedMax TR2301S string trimmer that has been faithful for years. Started right up this year like others but after a number of uses it won't start. I've tried everything, replaced fuel and fuel filter, new plug, checked for blue spark (blue), replaced the carburetor (Walbro WYL-221-1) still won't kick over. I've even tried starting fluid, nothing. I believe the compression is good, tested it with a compression gauge and compression measures 75 lbs after one pull.

Any advice would be appreciated since I really like this trimmer.


----------



## LazerB (Aug 28, 2013)

*Started*

Guess I had one more thing to try before posting. Took the cylinder head off, no scores, cleaned the ring which was very dirty and carboned and not scored. Put the head back on and it starts. Viola!


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 28, 2013)

LazerB said:


> Guess I had one more thing to try before posting. Took the cylinder head off, no scores, cleaned the ring which was very dirty and carboned and not scored. Put the head back on and it starts. Viola!



Was the ring stuck?


----------



## kkelly311 (Aug 29, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> Was the ring stuck?



The 75 psi indicated there was a compression problem and looks like what you did took care of that


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 29, 2013)

kkelly311 said:


> The 75 psi indicated there was a compression problem and looks like what you did took care of that



That is what happened I guess the ring was stuck. Question is was it from carbon or gum or did it squeak from a too lean condition?  No scoring in there?


----------



## AVB (Aug 31, 2013)

Probably the other way around. Running rich or poor grade of 2c oil in the fuel mixture.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 31, 2013)

I have a John Deere 230 G that I absolutely love so I took it apart to port it. I discovered a stuck ring inside and probably 50 percent of the chrome was gone. So I ported to put it back together n run a little heavy oil n boy it run good! I have a spare cylinder so we're going to cut the base and set the squish I'm going to port it to.


----------

